# Moose pics



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics a friend took of my buddy Moose, and the place we hiked that day.


----------



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

What type of saddle are you using?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Moose is very handsome. I am a little partial to the oberhasli. They are the perfect goat. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Cache Goats said:


> What type of saddle are you using?


It's an Owyhee aluminum saddle.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Moose is a very handsome guy Jeff !

Great color in those pics, looks like a great area to be out and about in ! 

How old and how big is he?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

His 5th birthday was in March. He's about 180 lb. He's my smallest packgoat. The others (who are part Saanen) are 220 +.

But he has a great attitude and personality.

This pic shows what he's made of.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I do love Moose. What a gorgeous goat he is! Love the tongue! :lol:


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Attitude and personality carry a LOT of weight. 

Great pics !


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

You gotta love those beautiful Oberhasli boys.


----------

